# Miss you



## Ruby74 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi Everyone 
I’m Ruby I think I used to go by the name Tuesday27f or something in the Dim chat years ago. 
I hope everyone is well and staying safe. Whats going on in the world is so scary right now. There was someone I really cared for that I met in the Dim chat room many years ago. If your reading this I miss you , hope your safe and would like to talk. To everyone else Hi to all my old friend , is there a new chat room ? 
Be well Everyone 
God bless


----------



## op user (Apr 2, 2020)

Welcome back and stay with us.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes, welcome back!!


----------



## Ruby74 (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you so much for the welcome. Is this the only way to chat now ? No more live chat ? I haven’t been around for more then like 10 years I guess oh my gosh. Be well Everyone
God bless


----------



## Joker (Apr 26, 2020)

Ruby74 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I’m Ruby I think I used to go by the name Tuesday27f or something in the Dim chat years ago.
> I hope everyone is well and staying safe. Whats going on in the world is so scary right now. There was someone I really cared for that I met in the Dim chat room many years ago. If your reading this I miss you , hope your safe and would like to talk. To everyone else Hi to all my old friend , is there a new chat room ?
> Be well Everyone
> God bless


Hi Ruby I am Joker sometimes I was Albert mc2. No new chat room but maybe we can look into making one off site.


----------



## Ruby74 (May 1, 2020)

Oh my gosh Joker!!! I have missed you . My ig is @rubyyellow83 add me and lets talk . My email is [email protected] . I’m so glad you wrote. 
stay safe .
God bless


----------



## Joker (May 1, 2020)

Ruby74 said:


> Oh my gosh Joker!!! I have missed you . My ig is @rubyyellow83 add me and lets talk . My email is [email protected] . I’m so glad you wrote.
> stay safe .
> God bless


Sometimes ghost do return. Hello old friend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2020)

Hi Ruby.


----------



## Joker (May 1, 2020)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hi Ruby.


Ruby was not even 18 when we first met her back then.


----------



## Ruby74 (May 2, 2020)

Hi GreenaEyedFairy. You look familiar....
Yes Joker I was just a young innocent insecure fat girl . You and other guys had a real hand at helping me understand that I was and will always be beautiful. No matter what I had been taught or what sad people say. Thank you for that my Joker !
Stay safe Everyone 
God bless


----------



## adam (May 3, 2020)

You do look familiar. I miss the Dims Chat too. It was the place to be as an FA in the late 90s to mid 2000s.


----------



## Joker (May 3, 2020)

I will look into setting up something when I get a moment.


----------



## Ruby74 (May 5, 2020)

Would love a new chat . I miss everyone so much and the “Cheers“ type family we had. Hi Adam. 
God bless


----------



## Joker (May 5, 2020)

Ruby74 said:


> Would love a new chat . I miss everyone so much and the “Cheers“ type family we had. Hi Adam.
> God bless


Where everyone knew your name and sins.


----------

